# Thanks home depot



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Will beat any licensed contractor by 10%.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

a great reason not to shop there. why buy from your competition?:no:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Would be so awesome to get a national movement started to boycott Home Depot. 

Not sure how much effort or time it would take, but it may be the only way to stop it. 

It needs to be big enough to grab some media attention. 

Any volunteers? 

Website, facebook, twitter, online petition, bumper stickers. Right now would be a great time to move. With all the corporate greed and inequality sentiment. 

Don't stop at the Depot make it about these corporations trying to take the bread off of honest hard working American tables.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sending an email to my office to close our home depot charge cards. This is ridiculous.

David


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

If a decent bumper sticker was created would you put it on you work van or truck? 

Will start another thread about what it could say.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Believe me, more than one closer frinds and family will drive with it in their bumpers


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

if you really want to screw with HD....


If you are totally booked up, the next time someone wants your bottom dollar to install a water heater. just offer a water heater install price of $175.00 to anyone looking to get one done... 
any size heater including materials....:yes:


I am sorry but this offer is by appointment only and its gonna be about 3 weeks before we got time to install one for you......


I have heard that HD will beat my written estimate by 10%... So, please feel free to come by office any time for a written estimate on my work order to show the folks at HD... or I can fax it to you... no charge...

thank you

-----------------------------------------------------------

I have passed on many 75 galllon heaters over the years and thrown them to HD and Lowes... It finally wears them out and breaks their backs doing the work for about 279.00


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> if you really want to screw with HD.... If you are totally booked up, the next time someone wants your bottom dollar to install a water heater. just offer a water heater install price of $175.00 to anyone looking to get one done... any size heater including materials....:yes: I am sorry but this offer is by appointment only and its gonna be about 3 weeks before we got time to install one for you...... I have heard that HD will beat my written estimate by 10%... So, please feel free to come by office any time for a written estimate on my work order to show the folks at HD... or I can fax it to you... no charge... thank you ----------------------------------------------------------- I have passed on many 75 galllon heaters over the years and thrown them to HD and Lowes... It finally wears them out and breaks their backs doing the work for about 279.00


You are my hero sir


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Home Depot only pays about 2 and a quarter for their heaters from manufacturers


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Fast fry said:


> Home Depot only pays about 2 and a quarter for their heaters from manufacturers


and less to their installers:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sooo Rheem is being sold by Homer and AO Smith brands are at Lowes...

I've been and will continue to sell and install Bradford White....
Any questions?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

The reality is we are not as united as we should be as an industry. A lot can be done to better our trade if we unite. We don't even need the cslb to enforce the law we can get it done. HD and any store selling stuff that is only to be installed by a lic professional should ask for a lic. If the buyer can't show a lic they should not sell.

All they care is how much they sell. This would eliminate lots of hacks and everything in between and we should get the respect we deserve. If we all come together we can fix most of our problem ourselves. I will do my part and I'm closing my account with hd as well. If there was a store that only sold to lic. Professionals I would only buy there.

I'm in for investing on stickers but we must do more than that my brothers. 

How about we stop the pimping from those advisors, serv magic and insurance companies when they tell us this is how much we pay take it or leave it. They are nothing without us, in fact they need us more than we do. How about we turn the tables around and say this is how much we charge. You want my services this is what it will cost. I bet you if they can't find a provider to work for them we would be I'm a different place.

Any takers?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm serious about the sticker thing lets get it going. Let me know what I need to do?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Think about all the work you are going to get to fix these guys mistakes


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Think about all the work you are going to get to fix these guys mistakes


it doesnt matter if they already took the easy install away from me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Why should Home Depot ask to see your license? Most wholesalers don't now, nor will they ever, abide by that rule.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Why should Home Depot ask to see your license? Most wholesalers don't now, nor will they ever, abide by that rule.


Exactly,
They should, last time I check you had to be licensed to install a water heater pull a permit and get it inspected. Why shouldn't they? I got no problem showing it!

In my dreams if we all refused to buy from sellers that don't abide to this rule trust me they will do it...


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Between the unlicensed low ball hacks and the greedy corporate big box stores how can us guys who run a legal licensed business get ahead. Then you got the DIY shows telling everyone not to trust a contractor and how to beat us up on prices. These guys constantly bad mouth us licensed guys over and over and people believe it. We need a voice. Granted everyday each one of us goes out and does a great job that proves them wrong but I think we are taken for granted. Some people will gladly pay us to take care of their problems but I think the majority of them think we are over paid "to just put pipes together." Us in the Plumbing Industry need to come together and fight back before the Home Depots and Lowes start to monopolize our trade. Yes they do have some jack***** do work for them but I could see them trying to be a Roto Rooter or Ben Franklin. That would be nation wide and hurt alot of service shops. So where do I get a bumper sticker?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

APP14 said:


> Between the unlicensed low ball hacks and the greedy corporate big box stores how can us guys who run a legal licensed business get ahead. Then you got the DIY shows telling everyone not to trust a contractor and how to beat us up on prices. These guys constantly bad mouth us licensed guys over and over and people believe it. We need a voice. Granted everyday each one of us goes out and does a great job that proves them wrong but I think we are taken for granted. Some people will gladly pay us to take care of their problems but I think the majority of them think we are over paid "to just put pipes together." Us in the Plumbing Industry need to come together and fight back before the Home Depots and Lowes start to monopolize our trade. Yes they do have some jack***** do work for them but I could see them trying to be a Roto Rooter or Ben Franklin. That would be nation wide and hurt alot of service shops. So where do I get a bumper sticker?


I'm in for plumbers united nation wide. Anything is possible we breath it and live it everyday as business owners. I said I could do it so did everyone else that thought about having their own business. If we unite we can get things done. I'll put my money where my mouth is. Don't know the cost of the stickers or what they will do but everything starts with an idea. I'll donate $500 to the cause. 

Lets unite and do what we can. I'm closing my hd acc tomorrow to help my brother dealing with the 10% off bs is a small step but it is a step.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I've had this discussion before. Home Depot and this flyer has actually allowed me to squeeze more money out of my installs. Here's what I have been telling customers who are on the fence with my price, regardless of wether or not they mention Home Depot. I just assume now many people already have Home Depot in their mind. 
I did this with my house and Ive done it with the customer in front of me. If you go to the website listed on that flyer, and enter all the pertinent information regarding your current customers details (and believe me the website goes into details. You will be given a quote for their basic install by Delta Mechanical. Then in the fine print it has all their disclaimers such as shut offs n such. I used to be $1000.00 for a water heater, but when I discovered this website I started noticing that the quotes for my area were around $1200.00. Then I started researching delta mechanical and realized...you do not want these people in our house as its a nightmare waiting to happen. 
So after I discovered this flyer I actually increased my price. 
Then what I started doing is I no longer give a written estimate for water heater installs. I instead offer them a verbal quote with everything written on my end. I then tell them if they want a written estimate I charge $125 service fee, and I tell them that although I want to provide you with great service at a fair price, I'm not in the business of driving around giving written quotes that someone advertises they will beat by 10%. So if your serious about wanting a water heater installed...lets do this. So far it actually has worked out very well. I literally weed out the A-Holes who just want my quote to show the be t company so they can beat it. 
I URGE EVERYONE TO GO TO THIS WEBSITE AND THPE IN ALL THE PERTINENT INFORMATION REGSRDING YOUR OWN HOMES RIGHT DOWN TO THE LAST DEATAIL, THEN PRESS GET QUOTE. you may find out your cheap one 

By the way I'm not supporting Home Depots decision on this. I'm only sayin it's actually helped me


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Here was my original discussion on this exact issue when i first noticed the flyer. 
Ok so I just went to their website www.plumbinghd.com and followed the steps to order my water heater. Here are the answers I gave to the questions and a price I was given if installed before 2:00 pm.
My city based on zip
Hear house built-1996
Sq. ft. 1000-2000
Location of heater- garage on a stand with easy access (they have a few sub options such as crawl space, attic, interior closet or under counter, no stand currently, base needs replacing)
Age of existing heater-10-20 yrs.
Water supply material- copper pipe
Carbon monoxide detector- I will install one myself
Time of install-normal (after 2:00 pm is considered emergency and is additional $100.00)
Type of water heater-standard tank (options include tankless, electric or hybrid)
Size 38-40 gal 
Strapping-I already have sraps on existing
So basically for 40 gal GE NAT GAS, 38,000 btu standard water heater befor 2pm with permits is $1158.00 then their disclaimer states this is a price for your info stated, and include installing unit up to code. Price does not reflect any needed venting replaced above or behind walls, additional price for new shutoff if needed. 
So I guess the price in lied installing up to code so long as everything is already up to code. Then after doing research on Delta Mechanical, a few customers stated that after the tech had started the work the customer was informed it was up to them to pull the permits. I mean the reviews were horrible for this company.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

I just did what you said and read a bunch of reviews on delta mechanical. Whoa boy sounds like the depot may be shooting themselves in the foot on this one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Here in ky water heaters have got to the point that anybody that installs them are getting away with it so from here on out I'm not gettin anymore heaters inspected unless I get caught.nobody else is getting them inspected so I'm not either.i know where homeowners have installed their own heaters and nothing ever comes of it,if inspector ain't worried bout it then I ain't either


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> The reality is we are not as united as we should be as an industry. A lot can be done to better our trade if we unite. We don't even need the cslb to enforce the law we can get it done. HD and any store selling stuff that is only to be installed by a lic professional should ask for a lic. If the buyer can't show a lic they should not sell.
> 
> All they care is how much they sell. This would eliminate lots of hacks and everything in between and we should get the respect we deserve. If we all come together we can fix most of our problem ourselves. I will do my part and I'm closing my account with hd as well. If there was a store that only sold to lic. Professionals I would only buy there.
> 
> ...


I do not know how to separate but this pertains to the first paragraph of your post !

GO TO TODD PIPE THEY SELL "ONLY" TO LICENSED CONTRACTORS 

http://www.toddpipe.com/

IF all zone plumbers would post wholesalers that sale only to the trade in their areas then we could go a long ways to bypass home depot, lowes, and other big box outlets, !

also post counter wholesalers who sale to any HANDY HACK OR DIY yourselfers who walk though their doors and then you would know who to avoid and let them know why you no longer buy from them !


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Sooo Rheem is being sold by Homer and AO Smith brands are at Lowes...
> 
> I've been and will continue to sell and install Bradford White....
> Any questions?


Didn't know A.O. was sold at Blowe's, when did they pimp out?
I sold only B-W years ago when I had my biz


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to make sure I have this right; You are all saying that you cannot express to a home owner why 10% is not enough to not use you? If I am correct with numbers Home Depot sells a water heater for 695.00. Are you seriously saying you cannot come up with 69.00 worth of reasons to use you? For me it would be closer to 200 dollars on a electric heater.

Guys home depot is not your problem. It never has been your problem. We will never win them al but for Pete's sake quit blaming others for lost opportunities. Playing the blame game no on wins especially the customer. They lose because they are not getting the bets possible person to help him or her. That person is you. 

It is apparent that many are defeated prior to getting in the game. Get off the sidelines and get into the game jump all in and learn to become a better you.


Here is an easy way to get the 10% from your customers. Ask each customer when you are done what made them call you? Then ask why they called you? Then 1 more question what is it they liked best today. Write those answers down. When you're dealing with competition and home depot ask the customer would you like to know why more people use me? Tell them those answers. it is worth more than 60-100 dollars and in some cases thousands of dollars.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Showing a license will never work. WHY A home owner does not require a license to do work in their own home. When I was doing work without a license back in the day the home owner would pull the permit and I would do the work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Agree with Richard 100% on this. I've asked this and no one ever says they like me because of my price.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowes has sold Whirlpool Water Heaters made by American Water Heaters a Brand of AO Smith since they opened...

They are also selling US Craftmaster Water Heaters which is a Brand of American Water Heaters check the copyright at the bottom of the linked US Craftmaster Website...

If you will note in the picture below AO Smith has many "Brands" yet they are all virtually identical other than paint and labels....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Agree with Richard 100% on this. I've asked this and no one ever says they like me because of my price.


Yup! I agree to agree! I leave the selling of water heaters to Home Depot. I sell my great service and peace of mind that they can expect no worries should anything go wrong after the install....just call me and I'll be on it. I only reference the website when I hear " oh heck, Home Depot installs them for $250.00" :laughing: then Ill show them they're actually charging a minimum of $600.00 before they get you on all the needed upgrades.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This was from big box as well.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I want to make sure I have this right; You are all saying that you cannot express to a home owner why 10% is not enough to not use you? If I am correct with numbers Home Depot sells a water heater for 695.00. Are you seriously saying you cannot come up with 69.00 worth of reasons to use you? For me it would be closer to 200 dollars on a electric heater.
> 
> Guys home depot is not your problem. It never has been your problem. We will never win them al but for Pete's sake quit blaming others for lost opportunities. Playing the blame game no on wins especially the customer. They lose because they are not getting the bets possible person to help him or her. That person is you.
> 
> ...


 
Again Richard, you are 100 % correct about your approach and showing the customer value in useing your services....

I feel that I have been beating Hd and lowes for years, but I am higher than both of them.. One thing I do is offer a better labor warranty on the Rheem water heater that I install....

presently we offer 6 tank, 6 parts, and 3 labor on our Rheem product.. Their labor warranty is only one year...mine is 3..

I have been thinking of going to a 6 tank , 6 parts and 6 labor on the Rheem heaters we install.....because we almost never, ever have to go back anyway so my downside risk is minimal.

I could probably even raise my price 75 bucks or more, depending if the customer sees value in the full protection plan......

what is your opinion on that idea??


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Again Richard, you are 100 % correct about your approach and showing the customer value in useing your services....
> 
> I feel that I have been beating Hd and lowes for years, but I am higher than both of them.. One thing I do is offer a better labor warranty on the Rheem water heater that I install....
> 
> ...


BOOOM! EXPLOSION! I'm currently 3 across the board. I hear lot from customers that" the last guy that installed this unit doesn't know how to work on them" I have a good friend who is a general contractor and he says the same, "I can install it for you, but I don't know how to work on them or how to do a warranty claim". So yes offering some piece of mind is a huge plus. I have plumbing friends who say I'm crazy for offering anything more than a year. But the truth is, when installed correctly, and flushed on e a year there should be no problems.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> if you really want to screw with HD.... If you are totally booked up, the next time someone wants your bottom dollar to install a water heater. just offer a water heater install price of $175.00 to anyone looking to get one done... any size heater including materials....:yes: I am sorry but this offer is by appointment only and its gonna be about 3 weeks before we got time to install one for you...... I have heard that HD will beat my written estimate by 10%... So, please feel free to come by office any time for a written estimate on my work order to show the folks at HD... or I can fax it to you... no charge... thank you ----------------------------------------------------------- I have passed on many 75 galllon heaters over the years and thrown them to HD and Lowes... It finally wears them out and breaks their backs doing the work for about 279.00


Now that's a brilliant way to stick it to them.
Heck, give them an estimate for $50 and have them take it to HD for them to beat it by 10% or get sued for false advertisement.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Lowes has sold Whirlpool Water Heaters made by American Water Heaters a Brand of AO Smith since they opened...
> 
> They are also selling US Craftmaster Water Heaters which is a Brand of American Water Heaters check the copyright at the bottom of the linked US Craftmaster Website...
> 
> If you will note in the picture below AO Smith has many "Brands" yet they are all virtually identical other than paint and labels....



By the way American heaters are what Barnett sells.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> By the way American heaters are what Barnett sells.


Hey Richard... Barnett is my last name!! No relation. And, an HD tale from this morning's visit...

I went over there to see what they had to adapt from 1/4" O.D. x 5/8" O.D. copper, new Oasis water chiller had 1/4" stubs out of it, old one was 1/2" FIP, existing lines are 1/2". Nothing found of course, but HD dude had a 1 1/2" trap, several plastic tailpieces, and a Myron Floren accordion style (look him up)ext. tailpiece on the floor trying to work thru some kind of issue, asked HD dude if he was doing a plumbing class, did not laugh, especially when I mentioned I was a Master...but the H.O.'s wife did. Went to the next aisle looking at stuff, H.O.'s wife came around looking for a "valve", had a HD SKU, said the plumber gave it to her, was a 5/8 x 3/8 comp. Brass Craft angle stop. They were having H.D. do some install work for them, and the plumber found a cracked compression nut on the stop, asked the H.O.'s to go get one for him!!


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually have to bite my tongue when I walk through HD or Lowe's plumbing aisles to keep from sounding like a know it all to the DIYers that are trying to figure out how to plumb up their new HD faucet or whatever. 

Whatever happened to the wisdom people used to have to hire a pro and have it done right and timely, rather than spend their own time, which is worth something, and gas money to go to the Big Box store 3 time to get the right parts so they can DIY it themselves and hope it holds water?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> BOOOM! EXPLOSION! I'm currently 3 across the board. I hear lot from customers that" the last guy that installed this unit doesn't know how to work on them" I have a good friend who is a general contractor and he says the same, "I can install it for you, but I don't know how to work on them or how to do a warranty claim". So yes offering some piece of mind is a huge plus. I have plumbing friends who say I'm crazy for offering anything more than a year. But the truth is, when installed correctly, and flushed on e a year there should be no problems.




I am strongly considering doing the 6/6 /6 and offering it for $200 bucks more... Mr rooter is doing a 40 gas with only a year warranty for $1400...I would still be about 300 under them


I know my Rheem heater will on average last about 10-13 years with no flushing or service.... so the downside risk is limited... but I wont do that with the Bradfords...I could get stuck with a lot of them going out under 6 years...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I am strongly considering doing the 6/6 /6 and offering it for $200 bucks more... Mr rooter is doing a 40 gas with only a year warranty for $1400...I would still be about 300 under them I know my Rheem heater will on average last about 10-13 years with no flushing or service.... so the downside risk is limited... but I wont do that with the Bradfords...I could get stuck with a lot of them going out under 6 years...


With the Bradford's going out 1 and 2 years later my standard is 1 year warranty too and options for longer warranties.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> With the Bradford's going out 1 and 2 years later my standard is 1 year warranty too and options for longer warranties.


Yur only getting 1-2 years on Bradford's before issues?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yur only getting 1-2 years on Bradford's before issues?


 
I am getting about 4-7 years out of the bradfords..
I changed out 3 of them this month already that were
going to be out of warranty in Septemver and October..

got another electric to change out on friday which is 5 1/2 years old...

they need to make their anode rods longer or get a better grade of steel or heavier glass liners in these things, there is no reason to intentionally design this crap to literally last 6 years and a day:blink:

I wont trust that track record 
with a full 6-6-6 warranty:no:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had several that the thermal couple went out a year or two later. Two that flat out would not light after installing them.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i have been installing ALOT of rheem Rudd heaters and only had one fail in my 11 years and it failed one hour into it being installed from a weak seam weld...i swaped in another new one and the manufacture took care of the water clean up


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

At the end of the day that homeowner will be unhappy with something hd did and will remember it forever most intelligent people will pay a real plumber to do the work I promise you that


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

If I may make a suggestion price the warranty accordingly. a full 6 x 6 warranty should be double . if your price is 1200.00 nothing wrong with starting at 2400; on 6 year Rheems I can go 1 full parts and labor 6 years on tank to 5 years parts and labor 6 years on tank to 6 and 6, 6 and 10 and then 10 x 10 

On the 8 year Pros I can do 
1 x8
5x8
8x8
8x1
12x 12 parts and labor warranty

I get 3 bids . I have given you 10 prices here, pick 1

Now with the April 2014 deadline I now have the 50 gallon geo spring water heater to offer and I can add in a tempering valve . There is no reason I should ever lose to a home center or another plumber. There is no other company out there that does what I /we do. No other plumbing company out there that can offer the type service we give or outdo the plumbers we have presently working with us. I have the best group of plumbers I have seen here since 1993.

Again it is not what I have to offer that gets the job it is how we communicate the solution and align them to the customers reasons to get the job done.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I want to make sure I have this right; You are all saying that you cannot express to a home owner why 10% is not enough to not use you? If I am correct with numbers Home Depot sells a water heater for 695.00. Are you seriously saying you cannot come up with 69.00 worth of reasons to use you? For me it would be closer to 200 dollars on a electric heater.
> 
> Guys home depot is not your problem. It never has been your problem. We will never win them al but for Pete's sake quit blaming others for lost opportunities. Playing the blame game no on wins especially the customer. They lose because they are not getting the bets possible person to help him or her. That person is you.
> 
> ...












Richard, I enjoy your posts. I remember the webinar we did a while back and liked it. I understand your philosophy with regard to speaking with the customer to determine their needs and wants. I have a question, is there a pre-qualification of some sort that you have when a new customer calls you on the telephone? If you have any videos of you in action at a cold call, I would be all over it.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Richard, I enjoy your posts. I remember the webinar we did a while back and liked it. I understand your philosophy with regard to speaking with the customer to determine their needs and wants. I have a question, is there a pre-qualification of some sort that you have when a new customer calls you on the telephone? If you have any videos of you in action at a cold call, I would be all over it.



Tommy I wish I could put pre- scripts to people calling. Each customer is so different. This means with every customer there is a change up thrown. They may be similar however they are much different. I am getting ready to start another round of seminars. This time 25 at a time.Most likely over what people say and why. I am loading upon wild statements made.

I have placed a ton of though lately and I used to throw the word qualify a customer around quite a bit. I have had a lot of time to think and mull an idea. The concept is not to qualify a customer but to disqualify a customer. 

In my world I close 97-98% of my customers and have had many months where I have closed every customer at my price.Don't be impressed there as I do not see that many customers. In a truck I may see only 35-40 a month where others may see 60-70.I get to visit the tough customers.Now even less.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

When people call they have an objective. When we call multiple suppliers we have the same objective don’t we? Knowing and understanding why I /you will do price shopping on your orders why your customers wouldn’t be the same? Write down all the reasons that you call a round when you are pricing up special orders? Now write down replays to those reasons that sound sensible as to why that is not a good idea with you. I ask my customers why they decided to use me today after the job is done and those are my reasons.

I do not get angry with my customers even when they disrespect the trade. They are not educated enough about the trade to have a different perspective. However this disqualifies them as one of my dream customers especially if they still have no respect after I have given them a reason to change their perspective. I know this customer will try to beat me down after I get the job completed on price after we have agreed upon a price. What I have to decide is whether this person will give something up in order to receive a lower price. Typically they want the best product and warranty and want it cheap. Look at that sentence and tell me how much sense that makes? If it makes sense to you perhaps you should not be reading this thread. This person may need to waste my competitions time or I could give them to the least qualified plumber/ technician I have on staff. What I mean is the least skilled person with sales. These are great teaching clients.

Disqualifying clients is a smaller list and makes it easier than qualifying a client. A disqualified client is a person that is not ready, willing, or able. Meaning they will not listen, they may or may not part with their money, there I no urgency to get it done.

I can ask any question to any customer at any time. My office cannot believe the questions I ask customers. I frame them in a respectful way and they a have a purpose. The other day I asked a customer how many times they wanted me to say sorry or would they prefer to book the call. It was a first time property management company that wanted me to break down a price before we looked at a job. This is not really a call I want, it is time filler on a slow day period. There are no additional tasks ton be had they have a limit on what the manager of the store can agree to and at times a complete waste of our time. This is why we operate like this and this is how we operate your choice pick one. 

There are times I will get in peoples grill to move them to answer and think. My job is to get you to think whether you agree or disagree the idea is to get you to be aware of a different perspective that may or may not work for you. This is the same goal I have with customers.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Richard I have to ask. Seems like you pick and choose your clients. Not every company is the same size. What about the lil guys that can't be picky and only have a small pool of clients. 

Let's just say the clients that want the work with a good warranty and want it cheap. What do you recommend? Think about the following:

Bills need to be pay these are the clients you are running into. Do you choose not to service them while waiting for the good ones? I'm talking the type of client you have no urgency to get to. How would you deal with this if it was the type of clients you got?

Do you close 98% even with these people or you don't even get to them?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I do not get angry with my customers even when they disrespect the trade. They are not educated enough about the trade to have a different perspective. However this disqualifies them as one of my dream customers especially if they still have no respect after I have given them a reason to change their perspective. I know this customer will try to beat me down after I get the job completed on price after we have agreed upon a price. What I have to decide is whether this person will give something up in order to receive a lower price. Typically they want the best product and warranty and want it cheap. Look at that sentence and tell me how much sense that makes? * Excellent insight.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My responses are in bold red above.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Cj we all pick and choose the clients we want by our advertising. The content of our advertising whether we know it or not sets customer expectations and who calls us .No one books every call that calls into the office. If we really look at numbers most companies will be right at 75-80%. Our office is instructed to give me that 25-20% that will not book to try and book or find out why.

Once I know why I can either fix it or work with it either way it now is my choice.
IN reality I take more time with those that refuse to book a service call than many of you here. My reason is the same reasoning people make decisions. Things they have seen, things they have done, things they have head. 

Our guys visit 20 people a week each which means 100 people a week total, 5 plumbers times 20. (easy numbers to understand) with 25% of people that do not book that is 33 calls and if I can book 10% of those calls.3.3 and our average invoice is 500.00 then we have brought in an extra 1500.00 a week. Office worker wages for a week perhaps? Just a different perspective to get different results.

The customer reasons are:
They want to speak to a plumber
They want to speak to a Male figure as they do not trust the women. This is both men and women.
They want a price
They want a price because some other idiots in the plumbing profession is giving free prices
They want free information
Testing the waters and trying to find someone that is best for them
Other companies checking on price
Trying to confirm their plumber’s price
Calling around due to what their friends have told them
People that do not trust what others have said due to previous experiences, Probably the number 1 issue.
Indifference


----------

